# Free Sea Tow Membership tomorrow Only



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2009)

We will give away Free 1 year Sea Tow Gold Card membership or extend your current membership for 12 months to anyone that calls tomorrow between 2pm and 4pm. This offer is valid for Destin and Pensacola/Orange Beach area members only. You must call into the local office at 850-492-5070 for Pensacola or 251-980-5070 for Orange Beach or 850-837-4152 for Destin. This offer is not available in other areas or online. Be sure to set your alarm and give us a call. 

Capt John Ward
Sea Tow Destin/Pensacola/Orange Beach
850-492-5070


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm calling, it's about time for me to get one anyhow, I just hope I'm the lucky winner!


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

What's the catch?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I call and get a free membership/extended or I'm in the running?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Do we just call or do we call and sign up and you choose one person for free service?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

jgraham154 said:


> What's the catch?



April Fool???


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Snagged Line said:


> April Fool???


Son of a...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Not April yet but the dead line is....hahahahha I was gonna get PO'd seeing how I just renewed mine 2-3 days ago!!! hahaha


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Dang. I should know better. Proposed to my wife on April's Fools 15 years ago. First words out of her mouth was, "This better not be a joke!"


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Dang. I should know better. Proposed to my wife on April's Fools 15 years ago. First words out of her mouth was, "This better not be a joke!"


Wasn't any backing out then.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Wasn't any backing out then.


Nope.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I seriously doubt that Capt. Johns offer is an April fools joke.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm confused. Are they giving away just _one_ membership, like a raffle, or are they doing this for _everyone _who calls between 2 pm and 4 pm?

I'm no lawyer, but it could be interpreted either way.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> We will give away Free 1 year Sea Tow Gold Card membership or extend your current membership for 12 months


 The way I read it, they are giving it away to those that are not members also. 

You'll be getting a buzz soon.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

It's about that time.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

I just signed up.its legit


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Got mine. Thanks Capt John.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

No brainier right here.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

Thought it was a joke but it's for real.good stuff


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Tried twice and got sent to voice mail both times but I'll wait a little bit and try again


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Just got my extension, phones where ringing off the hook in the background. Thanks seatow!!!


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

jspooney said:


> No brainier right here.


Anything free is for Spooney!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Dang, that was easy and cheap.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Yea, here is the answer to those "which tow service" threads.


----------



## Good Answer! (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks Capt John Ward!!!! It's the real deal!!


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

got mine, thanks guys


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

So all you do is call?? Do what?!


----------



## gbRED112 (Apr 5, 2011)

All you do is call. What a deal. Thanks capt


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Got mine.....Thanks Capt. John....only tow service for me!


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

Got mine! Thanks Capt.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

NKlamerus said:


> So all you do is call?? Do what?!


Call and give them your info. Takes less than 5 min


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Splittine said:


> Call and give them your info. Takes less than 5 min


I'll have to try again a few, line was busy!


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

well dang

that's a sweet deal


----------



## Rampage (Apr 10, 2008)

Just called in and got mine extended!!! Thanks Capt!!!


----------



## Fast Eddie (Jun 17, 2015)

I called at 2:01 and got my extension. Thanks Capt John and Sea Tow!


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

On hold right now.


----------



## Dew2fish (Oct 23, 2007)

Got my renewal. Thanks Capt John


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ohhhh well, 2 bills spent----cheap insurance fer me but my luck since I just renewed prior to this crap!!!! Glad ya'll got in!


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

You can still get it jason they said it would just add a year on to my expiration date.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow! Just did mine. What a great deal. Thanks Captain


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nice relaxing music...


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Dang. Thought I was getting straight through, but so far 28 minutes on hold. My affection for this little bongo-acoustic guitar ditty is starting wane.


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Left message...


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

I would hate to be the one taking calls at seatow right now.


----------



## bobhill73 (Oct 3, 2007)

Renewed my membership, too. May have a little wait on the phone or have to call a few times, but it is well worth that minor inconvenience. Thanks Capt. John and Sea Tow!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

hang up and call back. just got finished.... great program, I've been a member for 12 plus years and never called them even once, but better have it when you need them....


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Uh, let's see, Cmaj, Gmaj, Amin, Fmaj, then back to Gmaj...

Okay, I hung up and called back a couple of times. Back on hold. I'm not complaining, just logging my effort to get in on the good deal.

Finally sent to voicemail.

Called back and got through! Sweet! Thanks Sea Tow!


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Just go through, what a deal! Thanks Capt. John! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimc (Oct 9, 2007)

Just got thru. Long wait on hold.
Thank you Capt John..


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Capt. John, I have paid for your services for several years now and today much to my surprise I made a phone call and received a one year extension from you. Never had to wait and was done in less than three minutes. Never have done business with the other guy, and never will, why would anyone, your service and customer commitment is top shelf, thank you and you will have my renewal on my dime next year.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Heck, they called ME. And I don't ever leave the pass. Great deal.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Got mine while sitting at the DMV to register the new boat. How coincidental 

Funny, but I called my bud and told him. He's like 'yeah, April fools'...


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Got mine. 
Thanks captain ward for putting this up on the forum . 
I've had Seatow for 5 years now. Renewed mine for 12 more months. 
I'm a true fan of Seatow . And always recommend the service to all my boating buddies.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Damn. I'm needing to renew my membership. I guess I'm to late. 
Whyme

Damn work.


----------



## Fast Eddie (Jun 17, 2015)

I am curious as to how many memberships and extensions they gave away in two hours. This was a very nice gesture, first class.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

If this is real its awesome, but if its a belated April Fools Joke its funny lol. Everyone including me will get a letter in the mail saying April fools but you can sign up for X amount of $ lol.
Thanks either way fool or not.
Tight Lines,


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Reel Sick said:


> If this is real its awesome, but if its a belated April Fools Joke its funny lol. Everyone including me will get a letter in the mail saying April fools but you can sign up for X amount of $ lol.
> Thanks either way fool or not.
> Tight Lines,



It would make me feel better, ifin it weren't true!!! Maybe I'll do a GoFundMe to re-coop my 2 bills I spent the other day renewing mine!!!:shifty:


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

When something sounds too good to be true...

It might be true anyhow? I called and gave them my member number. They said they would take care of it. COOL


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2009)

We are still counting the final numbers for new memberships/extensions. I want to thank everyone for there cooperation, my office staff was processing the calls as fast as they could. For the few that left messages and didn't call back in, we have your message and will be contacting you to take care of your Free membership as well. Thanks for all the support. If you didn't get a chance to take advantage of this opportunity. We will be running specials all summer long so give us a call.

Capt John Ward
Sea Tow Destin/Pensacola/Orange Beach
850-492-5070


----------



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> We are still counting the final numbers for new memberships/extensions. I want to thank everyone for there cooperation, my office staff was processing the calls as fast as they could. For the few that left messages and didn't call back in, we have your message and will be contacting you to take care of your Free membership as well. Thanks for all the support. If you didn't get a chance to take advantage of this opportunity. We will be running specials all summer long so give us a call.
> 
> Capt John Ward
> Sea Tow Destin/Pensacola/Orange Beach
> 850-492-5070


My Sea Tow just expired. THOUGHT this was an April Fool joke and did not take advantage... hurry up specials


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Just got a confirmation email for the renewal. Thanks again.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I called and couldn't get through, oh well I tried,


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Me to Kenny, I will admit though I did call to close to the 1600 time frame. By that time every one read it wasn't an April Fools joke and was trying to get in.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

No belated April Fools here.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

RonA said:


> My Sea Tow just expired. THOUGHT this was an April Fool joke and did not take advantage... hurry up specials


I did not think it was a joke for a second. Capt John and all his folks have always been stand up people every time I have dealt with them. Great business right there! Thanks again!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I called right at 2 and a guy took my info. I heard a few other people in the background talking on the phone. Am I supposed to get an email? I thought he said Seatow would mail me something, but haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jspooney said:


> I called right at 2 and a guy took my info. I heard a few other people in the background talking on the phone. Am I supposed to get an email? I thought he said Seatow would mail me something, but haven't seen anything yet.


Mine was in the mail today.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

I received confirmation via email. Used the membership # there and logged into the website with it. My vessel info etc. was available. No issues and many thanks!


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Kicking myself in the nuts right now. I thought it was an April fools gag...


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Buddy of mine got his in the mail on the 6th I have not heard or seen anything yet.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I wouldn't figure a company like Seatow would want to tie up their phone lines for 2 hrs for a prank.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

doradohunter said:


> Kicking myself in the nuts right now. I thought it was an April fools gag...


I don't need a membership but I too assumed it was a joke, especially since it was on April 1st.
How can a company stay in business giving away memberships like that?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

welldoya said:


> I don't need a membership but I too assumed it was a joke, especially since it was on April 1st.
> How can a company stay in business giving away memberships like that?


Nothing more than advertising. How many members will renew next year that had Tow Boat US or didn't have anything at all that took this offer? Get them in the door and they will stay. I know I will. Pretty smart move.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Got mine in the mail today. Thanks again.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Jason said:


> It would make me feel better, ifin it weren't true!!! Maybe I'll do a GoFundMe to re-coop my 2 bills I spent the other day renewing mine!!!:shifty:


Sorry Jason I got my new Sea Tow membership in the mail today it's legit. 
Thanks Capt. John and Crew, I hope to see you on the water but hope I don't need to see the back of your boat under tow.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Hell, all they have to do is tow a couple non seatow members to make their money back. On top of what splittine said about people returning next year, they knew what they were doing. I ain't complaining, im covered until july of 2017


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Open mouth insert foot.
I went on line last night to check my SeaTow membership out and I have it until the end of October 2016. I did not need it after all.
Yes
Whyme
Time to hit the water.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

WhyMe said:


> Open mouth insert foot.
> I went on line last night to check my SeaTow membership out and I have it until the end of October 2016. I did not need it after all.
> Yes
> Whyme
> Time to hit the water.


I believe Capt. John said they would extend you 12 mo. also.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Reel Sick said:


> Sorry Jason I got my new Sea Tow membership in the mail today it's legit.
> Thanks Capt. John and Crew, I hope to see you on the water but hope I don't need to see the back of your boat under tow.


I reckon I need to let it lapse next year to see ifin it gets offered again:shifty::whistling:


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Lastcast....I'm not to sure. I know I missed the deadlines by 65 minutes, but I still don't remember renewing my membership last year. I'm glad a checked.
Whyme


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Has anyone not gotten theirs yet? I haven't.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason, just got mine in the mail I think (ole lady said I had something from em)----except it cost me 2 bills!!!! hahaha


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

JD7.62 said:


> Has anyone not gotten theirs yet? I haven't.


My membership packet arrived today!


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes, membership package arrived yesterday - but they sent a confirmation email within 48 hours of my phone call (to which they said it would be activated as well). I was able to log in and all my info was there.

Happy Camper to say the least and the way I see it, I owe them _at least_ one years membership out of pocket.
Many thanks.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Stoker1 said:


> Yes, membership package arrived yesterday - but they sent a confirmation email within 48 hours of my phone call (to which they said it would be activated as well). I was able to log in and all my info was there.
> 
> Happy Camper to say the least and the way I see it, I owe them _at least_ one years membership out of pocket.
> Many thanks.


Dang I didn't get an email either I don't think. I guess I will give it another week or two and give them a call.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Dang I didn't get an email either I don't think. I guess I will give it another week or two and give them a call.


I never got an email either but got my packet the other day. I'd imagine it would take them a pretty good minute to process them all.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Perhaps just try going to the site and putting in your info? Its worth a shot? See link below.

First trip out, with the new boat, I had my member # wrote down as well as their phone.

http://www.seatow.com/login?item=/account/register&user=extranet\Anonymous&site=Seatow


----------

